# Как вам грыжка!



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2008)

Единственная жалоба, по утрам при наклоне головы боль, "тянет", в поясничном отделе.

Пока по ссылкам:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/page20127//pozvonochnik-2/vot-eto-gryzha

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/page20127//pozvonochnik-2/vot-eto-gryzha_2


----------



## Ell (9 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Как вам грыжка!*

а сколько лет пациенту и чем занимается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Как вам грыжка!*

Теперь автоначальник, а начинал автослесарем. 47 лет. 100кг. Тренировок никаких.


----------



## Ell (11 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Как вам грыжка!*

Так ему некогда задумываться о своем ремонтре, он иным занят


----------

